# Additional maintenance at 50K miles?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

What YEAR is this car? 

Go ahead and change the transmission fluid. The rec'd service interval is 45K.

Brake fluid has a lifespan of ~3 years, and the clutch shares the reservoir.

Dexcool has a lifespan of 5 yr/100K miles, whichever comes first.

If you have rear drum brakes, they could probably use adjustment and cleaning.

The timing chain basically never needs to be changed. Turbo - likewise.


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

The Car is a 2018, Next weekend will be 1 year with the car  

Thanks for the input!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rcruze said:


> The Car is a 2018, Next weekend will be 1 year with the car
> 
> Thanks for the input!


Sorry - I sorted by new threads, and didn't realize this was in the Gen 2 diesel section!


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I had my transmission fluid changed at 50k. That was the only extra. My fuel filter was about due at the same time, but that was more coincidence than it was related to a specific mileage.

The dealer said the radiator fluid needed changed, but backed off when I told them the owners manual specified 150k miles.


----------

